# new forum request



## alsih2o (Oct 15, 2002)

i think we need a new forum.

 it should be titled "start your own damn website"

 it could cover a broad range ot "ot"only posts, have room for prose and contain a special section for complaints.

 for convenience a whole new set of moderators could keep watch on it. heck to make it really easy it could be on a different server with a different name and have a different email address. the font could be easier to read and maybe it would have mod rules more similar to "insert your favorite website here"


 just a heapin' helpin' of sarcasm as we a pproach the *THANKSGIVING*  season.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 15, 2002)

Couldn't have said it better...


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 15, 2002)

While we are at it, we need to open another forum called "WotC's Doomed" and let all the peeps who predict the end of WotC, the OGL, and D&D run with it to their heart's content. It seems to come up every few months around here, especially when WotC has a round of layoffs.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 15, 2002)

Can we have a special section for those holier-than-thou people? PLEEEEAASE!!


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 15, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Can we have a special section for those holier-than-thou people? PLEEEEAASE!!    *




We already have one. Its called the Mods forum...cause we are all holier than thou.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 15, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We already have one. Its called the Mods forum...cause we are all holier than thou.  *




Ain't that the truth.  

So, who are you guys talking about in there this week?  Is is Horacio again?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 15, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *We already have one. Its called the Mods forum...cause we are all holier than thou.  *




Mods, Bah!  You have a smartass demon lord, a pussy cat, a prehensile cheese . . .


----------



## garyh (Oct 15, 2002)

I couldn't agree more on the new forum!!  It seems like we've really needed it the last few days.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 15, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mods, Bah!  You have a smartass demon lord, a pussy cat, a prehensile cheese . . . *



..., a bullywug deity, an Eastern deity of destruction, the guy who coined "C'mon, August!," a rather warlike dog, and some vile darkness.


----------



## Blood Jester (Oct 16, 2002)

_*Knock off the stupid stuff Blood Jester*

Grazzt_


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Blood Jester said:
			
		

> *. . . *




Hmmm hope that was a joke, and even it if was.....

Edit : Nm was deleted by Mod.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmmm hope that was a joke, and even it if was..... *




I didn't find it funny


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I didn't find it funny *




Neither did I, was just hoping that someone was not seriously posting that.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Neither did I, was just hoping that someone was not seriously posting that. *




Since the orginal post was edited, you should probalby edit your post that quoted it.  

Thanks Grazzt for taking care of that.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Since the orginal post was edited, you should probalby edit your post that quoted it.
> 
> Thanks Grazzt for taking care of that. *




So edited.


----------



## Blood Jester (Oct 16, 2002)

Sorry.

It was absolutely a joke.

I was trying to cover:

Website-is-bad posts

Insulting posts

Holier-than-thou posts

WoTC's-doomed posts

And, of course, Hong reference.

Having put all of that in there, I really thought no one would take me seriously.  If you look, I've never flamed, avoided angry threads, and tried to compliment people where possible.  I just did not think I would be taken seriously, based on the whole thread being tongue-in-cheek.

Again, sorry.

-Chris.  (A.K.A. *Blood Jester*


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

That is what I thought and hoped, never can tell nowadays.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *That is what I thought and hoped, never can tell nowadays.   *




I agree, but it wasn't done in a way I could tell it was a joke.  But, problem averted, on with the topicless topic.


----------



## Blood Jester (Oct 16, 2002)

A dry sense of humor does not translate well to strangers online.  I do hope people check out my posting habits.  Being mean or rude just isn't what I do here.  I have always tried to apply the 'If you can't say something nice...' but as stated, I figured everyone knew this thread was goofy, and would not think I meant to insult as opposed to lampoon the subject.

If I'm rambling, sorry, work numbs the brain, and I'm honestly reeling from seeing that I upset so many here.  Like I said, not my style, not my intent.

-Chris.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Awww what happened to your Sig?  I thought BADA was cute.


----------



## Blood Jester (Oct 16, 2002)

For those posts it seemed to me that _I_ should sign (not my screen name), they were sincere apologies about something others took seriously.  Don't worry, BADA returns.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Good to know, I got a kick out of Bada.


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mods, Bah!  You have a smartass demon lord, a pussy cat, a prehensile cheese . . . *




So- which one am I, babe?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *So- which one am I, babe?  *




Oh, I couldn't post that!!!  Not on these boards.


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, I couldn't post that!!!  Not on these boards. *




I see...it's an afraid thing, right?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *I see...it's an afraid thing, right? *




Yes, I am afraid the boards would have a melt down if I did.


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, I am afraid the boards would have a melt down if I did. *




Right. Seems like a good excuse to use when ya can't think of anything witty to say.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *Right. Seems like a good excuse to use when ya can't think of anything witty to say.  *




Ok, how about..... there are not enough smiley faces in all the world to cover the answer?


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, how about..... there are not enough smiley faces in all the world to cover the answer? *




Oh- I don't know. How many do you need? I bet we can get a loan from some other boards if we don't have enough here.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *Oh- I don't know. How many do you need? I bet we can get a loan from some other boards if we don't have enough here. *




I did say the world, or do you know of an alien board?  Can't be your home, don't think they know how to smile in the Abyss.


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I did say the world, or do you know of an alien board?  Can't be your home, don't think they know how to smile in the Abyss. *




Naturally when you said world, I thought you meant EN*World*. But I see what you were saying. Need to be more clear next time.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *Naturally when you said world, I thought you meant ENWorld. But I see what you were saying. Need to be more clear next time.  *




I was perfectly clear.  Perhaps you need some ability score adjustments?


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was perfectly clear.  Perhaps you need some ability score adjustments? *




Ability score adjustments? What kind of adjustments, Dragonchick?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *Ability score adjustments? What kind of adjustments, Dragonchick? *




1) Intelligence for confusing world with EnWorld.
2) Charisma if you think you are being cute.
and finally
3) Wisdom if you think it is wise calling me a chick.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

And before anyone takes this whole Grazzt thing seriously, it was all in fun.  Just ask Grazzt.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *And before anyone takes this whole Grazzt thing seriously, it was all in fun.  Just ask Grazzt. *




Dragongirl being prudent?
I didn't think I'd live to see that...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Dragongirl being prudent?
> I didn't think I'd live to see that...
> *




Even I, upon occasion, can have my moments.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I did say the world, or do you know of an alien board?  Can't be your home, don't think they know how to smile in the Abyss. *



I bet that they smiled when they saw some of the things in the Book of Vile Darkness. 



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dragongirl being prudent?
> I didn't think I'd live to see that...
> *



As it turns out, you were right.
/me slays Horacio.


----------



## hong (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl, you realise that if you keep participating in these chat-threads, we will be forced to <s>abduct</s>induct you into the Piratecat hivemind.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 16, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Dragongirl, you realise that if you keep participating in these chat-threads, we will be forced to <s>abduct</s>induct you into the Piratecat hivemind. *




A _cute gamer chick_ in Piratecat's Hivemind!!!!
c00l! 



Disclaimer: Dragongrildontkillmepleaseitwasajokeiwouldntcallyouchickseriously


----------



## hong (Oct 16, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> A cute gamer chick in Piratecat's Hivemind!!!!
> c00l!
> *




Well, now that Ashtal's split off to form her own hivemind, we gotta fill that vacancy, right?



> *Disclaimer: Dragongrildontkillmepleaseitwasajokeiwouldntcallyouchickseriously *




Dragongrrl perhaps?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Dragongirl, you realise that if you keep participating in these chat-threads, we will be forced to <s>abduct</s>induct you into the Piratecat hivemind. *




Resistance is futile??


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *A cute gamer chick in Piratecat's Hivemind!!!!
> c00l! *




Tsk tsk, come closer . . . closer . . . come on closer!  That's it, stay right there. . .


----------



## Horacio (Oct 17, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Resistance is futile?? *




You've already been asimilated


----------



## hong (Oct 17, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tsk tsk, come closer . . . closer . . . come on closer!  That's it, stay right there. . . *




Horacio, I think she likes you!

It's all to do with that darned French accent of yours, innit?


Hong "alors!" Ooi


----------



## Horacio (Oct 17, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Horacio, I think she likes you!
> 
> ...




If my non-native French accent in a written  English forum can do that, I wonder how would she act if she heard my gallardo native Spanish accent...


----------



## hong (Oct 17, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If my non-native French accent in a written  English forum can do that, I wonder how would she act if she heard my gallardo native Spanish accent...  *




All those exotic upside-down !'s drive girls nuts. Or so I am told.


Hong "gets his multicultural info from Asterix comics" Ooi


----------



## Horacio (Oct 17, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All those exotic upside-down !'s drive girls nuts. Or so I am told.
> 
> ...




Well, somebody (French male, sadly) from these boards said of me that I looked as a "bel hidalgo", so maybe my Spanish exotism works


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 17, 2002)

I think we need a new tleilaxu forum with more up to date tleilaxu news and happenings


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 17, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Hong "gets his multicultural info from Asterix comics" Ooi *




You mean some of that isn't true? I've always wondered my I've never met a fellow Brit who was called Paytoomuchtax!


----------



## Henry (Oct 17, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Well, somebody (French male, sadly) from these boards said of me that I looked as a "bel hidalgo", so maybe my Spanish exotism works    *




The funny part is, thinking about someone speaking French with a Spanish accent blows my miniscule itty-bitty mind... 

The only think more mind-blowing I can think of is an American Southerner speaking in a Brooklyn accent.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 17, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The funny part is, thinking about someone speaking French with a Spanish accent blows my miniscule itty-bitty mind...
> 
> *




No, Henry, you didn't understand...

I'm a Spanish *writting* English with a bad Spanish-tainted French accent...


----------



## hong (Oct 17, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> The funny part is, thinking about someone speaking French with a Spanish accent blows my miniscule itty-bitty mind...
> *




Horacio, I think he likes you!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 17, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Horacio, I think he likes you! *




Henry too  

I feel like Xander in that episode where all girls in Sunnydale loved him...

Wait, Henry is not a girl...

Ohmygod...


----------

